# Nice halloween items store



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know about this store i found. They have all kinds of halloween items from department 56, night lights, pillows and halloween cloth goods, decorations. They have a ton of cool stuff. Check it out and i hope everyone likes it.

http://www.christmastraditions.com/Themes/HWeen/OtherMer/OtherHal.htm


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I finally found the battery-powered tapers I've been looking for.


----------



## Nightwing (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info! I found the perfect cake topper for my haunted wedding this year


----------

